# advise please site costa brava



## KITTYKAMPER (Apr 5, 2009)

HELP !!

going to brave a campsite in August so we can fly daughter and grand children down for a weeks holiday.
Looking for good site with big pool, kids entertainment, grass would be good ! beach nearby and not far from Girona aiport.
looking at hiring a frame tent for them either with canvas holidays etc or direct with site.
anyone had any experience ?


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Had many a happy holiday here when the kids were younger. Its right on the beach with plenty of entertainment for the kids.

http://www.campinglasdunas.com/01_Alojamientos.php?lang=EN


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Kittykamper, I used to do exactly what you are proposing and I can thoroughly recommend Camping Eldelfin Verde but it is not cheap these days. You don't say when in August, try to leave it until the last 2 weeks, the sites start to empty a bit then when the French go back to school.

peedee


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi
try siesta camping at callela/llafranc, we did the same with our grankids couple of years back. its a big site, all singing,all dancing,great for the children. callela/llafranc 2 lovelly small resorts
with great beaches one of our favourite places.

tomnjune


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,

Have a look at these people:

http://www.vacansoleil.co.uk/

Phill.


----------



## KITTYKAMPER (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks all

as usuall MHF has come up trumps and saved a lot of time and searching. Dunas full our dates, El Delphin and Siesta both look great for different reasons, will run both by other halvf's daughters and hey presto. Thank you all for making the effort, nothing I had found on my own was any where near as good and a personal recommendation is always good.

thanks again...........happy travels


----------

